# Pacers looking at Ryan Hollins



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

> The Pacers are shuffling their roster and likely won't complete a deal with the Celtics for Marquis Daniels until they are done.
> 
> Daniels could sign outright with Boston as an unrestricted free agent, but multiple reports have the two clubs working out a sign-and-trade.
> 
> ...


In my opinion Hollins would be an awesome addition for Pacers and O'brien's system.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if this is true then the pacers are quietly putting together a solid roster. ryan hollins is an underrated defensive big. definitely a guy you want to have over rasho.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, from what I saw Hollins was a nice little player for the Mavs. He didn't get a boatload of minutes, but he'd be a nice little piece for this Pacers squad. A nice, _cheap_ piece to boot.


----------

